# Hard Drive from old PC



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

I have an old drive from a PC, I would like to use it in a Tivo. Is that possible to do using IC or MFS tools to make an image? The operating system is Windows XP on the drive now.

model Hdvr2


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes. Cake is probably easiest or you can make an image from your current (if you have one) or beg an image from somewhere.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

MFSTools and InstantCake will reformat the drive with Tivo's file systems, so it doesn't matter what's on the drive now. Just be sure that it's as big or bigger than your HDVR2's current hard drive.


----------



## spnewman (Feb 14, 2007)

Great, Thanks. It is 120Gig drive. The drive in the tivo died, so I don't think I can get that image off of there. When you say beg for one, where at?


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

spnewman said:


> Great, Thanks. It is 120Gig drive. The drive in the tivo died, so I don't think I can get that image off of there. When you say beg for one, where at?


The easiest way to do it would be to grab the image that Drez posted on the other site. It's pretty idiot-proof. You could find it by Googling the terms "Drez ", "postcount" and "929". You might want to read his post about the image he created. The actual download link to grab it from is http://www.mediafire.com/?4knnm2jqoyr


----------



## kschauwe (Sep 17, 2003)

spnewman said:


> Great, Thanks. It is 120Gig drive. The drive in the tivo died, so I don't think I can get that image off of there. When you say beg for one, where at?


You got Mail.


----------



## Squeaky1680 (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm needing to do the same and need to "beg" an image as well. Where should I look? I'm a rookie at this. Have two Tivos that the drives have failed on and HD's to replace both with but need an image to put on them.


----------



## su_A_ve (Feb 3, 2004)

whitepelican said:


> The easiest way to do it would be to grab the image that Drez posted on the other site. It's pretty idiot-proof. You could find it by Googling some terms like "62small " & "mfslive". You might want to read his post about the image he created. The actual download link to grab it from is http://www.mediafire.com/?4knnm2jqoyr


I had replaced a drive long ago with a bigger drive on an HDVR2. But that drive now failed and I can't find the original drive (else I would put it back or use it to make a new drive).

Is the above all I would need to format a brand new drive and slap it in there ? I dont' care about trying to restore what was in the failed drive.

Does anyone know if this has any hacks enabled on it or it's just the standard image clean image ?

TIA...


----------



## whitepelican (Feb 15, 2005)

su_A_ve said:


> Does anyone know if this has any hacks enabled on it or it's just the standard image clean image ?
> 
> TIA...


It's just a clean image. No hacks.


----------



## loserboi (Mar 19, 2008)

Tivo just crashed. Does anyone have a Toshiba TX-RS20 Image?


----------

